# Is it possible?



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 28, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
I was wondering: I ran into a person who claims to be Reformed and yet denies the Trinity and holds to the Oneness view (3 manifestations not persons). Is it possible?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope.

Reformed means more than believing in predestination. I'm not saying that this is the fellows position.


----------



## Prufrock (Jul 28, 2009)

Especially given that, to many of the Reformed systematicians, it's not even possible to be _saved_ if one does not believe in the trinity. 

One of the (if not _the_) first "elements" of being Reformed is being broadly catholic, or "christian." The trinity is essential to all "streams" of Christianity.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 28, 2009)

All Reformed Confessions require a Trinitarian theology. To be Reformed is to hold to one of the recognized Reformed Confessions. 

However, as mentioned above, Christianity is defined as Trinitarian. Modalism may well be the default view of many ignorant church goers, but it is heresy per the Athanasian Creed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2009)

If, by reformed, he means that he just got out of prison then sure.

Creeds and confessions represent fencelines at various radii. One of the first creeds ever was the Nicene that clearly articulated the Trinity. You're not even a Christian if you're outside that fenceline. Later, they needed creeds like Chalcedon for those that could confess Nicea but were gooning up Christ's nature. And so on.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a quick side not I am hold a Trinitarian view and answered No as well just looking to see if there were any type of loophole that someone could try to use to claim such.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Just a quick side not I am hold a Trinitarian view and answered No as well just looking to see if there were any type of loophole that someone could try to use to claim such.



There is no such loophole, try as they might. It's simply not possible to reject the Trinity - Rejection of the Trinity is rejection of orthodox Christianity (not to mention Reformed Christianity).


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 28, 2009)

no


----------



## Confessor (Jul 28, 2009)

It's not possible. They tried it once.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 28, 2009)

Confessor said:


> It's not possible. They tried it once.



It sounds like you are describing the theological version of Chernobil (sp).


----------



## Confessor (Jul 28, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> > It's not possible. They tried it once.
> ...



Yeah, along those lines.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 28, 2009)

No

Reformed=Christian, Oneness=Not Christian


----------



## jawyman (Jul 28, 2009)

I really have nothing to contribute to the conversation other than I cannot believe someone would consider themselves truly Reformed and yet deny or minimise the doctrine of the Trinity.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

jawyman said:


> I really have nothing to contribute to the conversation other than I cannot believe someone would consider themselves truly Reformed and yet deny or minimise the doctrine of the Trinity.



I think it's the usual problem of people thinking that Reformed = TULIP, or to be a little bit more charitable, TULIP + "conservative" worship.


----------

